# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  España duplica la interconexión eléctrica con Francia tras 30 años

## NoRegistrado

> El próximo 20 de febrero, viernes, el presidente del Gobierno español, Mariano Rajoy, y el primer ministro francés, Manuel Valls, inaugurarán la nueva interconexión eléctrica entre España y Francia. Por la mañana visitarán, a pie de obra, la parte francesa y, por la tarde, ambos mandatarios celebrarán el acontecimiento en el castillo de Perelada, en la provincia de Girona. Para España, es un hito que pone fin a 30 años de intentos y desvelos por parte de las autoridades españolas (de los gobiernos del PSOE y PP) de aumentar la conexión. En el caso francés, acaba con sus reticencias a aumentar estas infraestructuras y terminar así con el aislamiento energético.
> 
> El 27 de junio de 2008 cuando los dos países pactaron en Zaragoza ejecutar este proyecto auspiciados por los oficios de Mario Monti como comisario del Mercado Interior en aras de lograr un mercado único. La nueva interconexión, que estará en periodo de pruebas hasta junio, permitirá duplicar la capacidad de intercambio entre ambos países, de 1.400 a 2.800 megavatios (MW) o, lo que es lo mismo, del 3% actual de la demanda al 6%. En total, se han instalado 250 kilómetros de cables y la potencia instalada es de 2.000 MW.
> 
> La ejecución del proyecto ha sido responsabilidad de la sociedad conjunta Inelfe, constituida por la española Red Eléctrica de España (REE) y la francesa Réseau de Transport dÉlectrecité (RTE) al 50%. Las inversiones realizadas por Inelfe ascienden a 700 millones de euros, de los cuales 225 han procedido de una subvención de la Unión Europea y otros 350 millones han contado con la financiación del Banco Europeo de Inversiones (BEI).
> 
> La interconexión tiene un trazado de 64,5 kilómetros (33 en territorio francés y 31,5 en español) que enlaza los municipios de Santa Llogaia (Girona), cerca de Figueres, con el francés de Baixás, próximo a Perpiñán. El trazado está totalmente soterrado mediante una zanja de hormigón con excepción de los 8,5 kilómetros que cruzan los Pirineos y que se realiza a través de un túnel de 3,5 metros de diámetro, paralelo a la línea ferroviaria de alta velocidad.
> 
> La apuesta por este enlace, además de favorecer el intercambio entre los dos países, responde al objetivo de aumentar la seguridad, la estabilidad y la calidad del sistema eléctrico de los respectivos territorios, mejorar la calidad de suministro de las poblaciones del Roussillon y del Empordà y garantizar el suministro eléctrico necesario para el correcto funcionamiento del tren de alta velocidad (AVE) en el lado español, según precisó Carlos Collantes, director general de Transporte de REE y presidente de Idelfe, en la presentación del proyecto. La alternativa al soterramiento era un tendido a través de los Pirineos, lo que habría costado el 10% (70 millones), pero sin subvenciones y menos seguridad.
> ...


http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...23_131343.html

 Buena noticia, aunque para nuestros bolsillos puede ser otro mazazo. Según Jorge Morales dLabra, que casi siempre acierta en sus análisis, con la normativa actual, puede subir el recibo de electricidad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...23_131343.html
> 
>  Buena noticia, aunque para nuestros bolsillos puede ser otro mazazo. Según Jorge Morales dLabra, que casi siempre acierta en sus análisis, con la normativa actual, puede subir el recibo de electricidad.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Efectivamente buena noticia pero insuficiente.
Por favor fuente de esas declaraciones de Jorge morales. Gracias

----------


## NoRegistrado

Su twitter:
https://twitter.com/jorpow?lang=es

 Es el mejor.


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Fuente, en la propia foto.

 Lo mismo que dijo el año pasado. Fuente: yo

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

